# FS: Red Tail Green Aro and Clown loaches.



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Aro $400 7 Clown loaches 6''to7.5'' $400
busy with work and moving soon does not have enough time for them.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

nice fish good luck with the sale


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Aro about 15". $350 for it now, $350 for the 7 loaches. Take all for $650.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I cant wait to get another monster tank free bump nice fish


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Dino, bump aro are now $150, loaches $300.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh I wish I could afford that beautiful Arowana. Free bump.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Aro 150!? Good deal!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some one better get this excellent deal on aro......OMG.....


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

msg sent!



BUZINGA


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> msg sent!
> 
> BUZINGA


lol, if its gold I would have take it already since I already have 2 green.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> lol, if its gold I would have take it already since I already have 2 green.


well lucky you! haha my last aro jumped out of the tank (I have lids now)


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

SOLD! Sorry if i didn't get back to you. Its 1st come 1st served. Closed Please.


----------

